# Cheat sheet for SOAP



## CobraIV (May 17, 2013)

Anyone have a SOAP cheat sheet?!?


----------



## chaz90 (May 17, 2013)

Unless I'm missing something here, what is there to remember?

Subjective-What they tell you
Objective-What you can see, concrete data
Assessment-Whatever little mnemonic you want to apply here. I'd apply a body system survey.
Plan-What your treatments are, how they worked, what the disposition was, and the patient's condition at time of transfer.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

Do you maybe want to see a sample SOAP or just tips?

Here's a good "cheat sheet" 
http://samscheller.com/oec/handouts/EMSHandouts/SOAP.pdf


----------



## CobraIV (May 17, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Do you maybe want to see a sample SOAP or just tips?
> 
> Here's a good "cheat sheet"
> http://samscheller.com/oec/handouts/EMSHandouts/SOAP.pdf




Excatly thank you!!!!!


----------

